# 29er Puncture Protection Tyres for MTB?



## twitchboy (10 Dec 2014)

I'm looking for the best 29" tyres for preventing punctures on my MTB. Any advice or suggestions appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## marzjennings (10 Dec 2014)

Go tubeless http://www.notubes.com/Stans-Tubeless-Kits-C12.aspx


----------



## twitchboy (10 Dec 2014)

Thanks. Tubeless is an option but I need to look into just what that involves. I don't know if my wheels are compatible. I just picked up a new charge cooker SS 2015 MTB and I have a puncture already within two days of buying it. Not happy.http://www.wiggle.co.uk/charge-cook...d||pkw||pmt||prd|5360675322uk&dest=1&curr=GBP


----------



## marzjennings (10 Dec 2014)

I run tubeless tyres on compatible tubeless rims and as you've just bought the bike I'd wait until you plan to place the stock wheels.

Punctures just happen, even tubeless blow out if the hole is big enough.

Best option is just to accept then and get really quick at switching out inner tubes. 

Did you pinch flat or did something puncture the tyre wall?


----------



## Turbo Rider (10 Dec 2014)

Schwalbe Marathon Plus. B*stard to fit but they work and if you Youtube, you can find a "how to fit" video which is really very good.


----------



## ScotiaLass (10 Dec 2014)

I'm running on Specialized Flak Jackets.... (29 x 2) 
They have taken some abuse and are coping lovely


----------



## mcshroom (10 Dec 2014)

Are these for road riding, trail riding or proper single track off-roading?

I'd recommend one of the Schwalbe Marathon series or Schwalbe Land Cruisers for roads/gravel trails. You'll need something rather chunkier for actual MTBing though.


----------



## twitchboy (10 Dec 2014)

I ride primarily on roads, but I ride like a 12 year old which means that I do abuse my bike. I mount pavements frequently (where it's legal to do so) and I frequently ride through parkland etc.

I know nothing can 100% stop punctures but I just want the toughest tyres I can get. Looks like the Schwalbes are the way to go although I'll look into those specialized ones mentioned above. 



Turbo Rider said:


> Schwalbe Marathon Plus. B*stard to fit but they work and if you Youtube, you can find a "how to fit" video which is really very good.



I will pay someone to fit them. I can't be arsed with all that faffing about lol.



marzjennings said:


> Did you pinch flat or did something puncture the tyre wall?



To be honest I don't know. All I know is that my rear wheel went down quite gradually. I haven't had a look at the tube yet. It will just annoy me.


----------



## jack smith (10 Dec 2014)

Paying someone to fit tyres... No onder one puncture has irritated you!


----------



## Turbo Rider (10 Dec 2014)

twitchboy said:


> I ride primarily on roads, but I ride like a 12 year old which means that I do abuse my bike. I mount pavements frequently (where it's legal to do so) and I frequently ride through parkland etc.
> 
> I know nothing can 100% stop punctures but I just want the toughest tyres I can get. Looks like the Schwalbes are the way to go although I'll look into those specialized ones mentioned above.
> 
> ...


 

New business model...changing tyres for rich cyclists...kerchiiiiiiiiiiing!!


----------



## Jody (10 Dec 2014)

twitchboy said:


> Thanks. Tubeless is an option but I need to look into just what that involves. I don't know if my wheels are compatible.



From what I can see online they look compatible. Just need tape, valves, a syringe and some sealant.


----------



## screenman (10 Dec 2014)

Stans kits can make most wheels compatible. We have quite a few non specific wheels running tubeless, not one deflation of notice on them in 3 years, and they get used a lot. We have taken them off to change the slime and one had 14 thorns in the tyre, which with tubes would have been 14 puncture or there abouts.


----------

